# new extracting shop



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

after weeks of work we were finally able to fire the machines up today.










more photos here:
http://s794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/new shop/


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

nice! you'll have to post a video of it in operation


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I'm going to ask my wife if I can have the same setup. :banana:
This would be half of the space. You would do a 180 and the other half would be my wood shop with a wall between.

What's the square footage?


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

So, I was thinking of a 16 x 24...oh, never mind! 

Looks GREAT!

Walt


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

that is a 60 x 50 addition onto the existing building. the whole building is 50 x 140. it has our honey warming room and wax processing in the old part where we use to extract


----------



## evn12383 (Mar 27, 2008)

This is the most glorious thing I've ever seen! If I ever get the chance to set up my own extracting shop one day, I'd want it to look just like this.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

yep, just like my set-up, except I have a 20x12 ans one 20 frame extractor, a single uncapping tank and a clarifier. OTHER THEN THAT its really cose. YEA RIGHT !!! WOW nice set up, a MAN CAN DREAM CAN'T HE??


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Now that's a Honey House. Is it big enuf. Most guys i know seem to think that no matter how big you build a building, it isn't big enuf. Looks big enuf to me. How many colonies do you run? 5,000? 10,000?


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow, now thats a honey factory !! All that stainless steel $$$, Im sure it will work as good as it looks, enjoy it, most only dream of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Very nice!!

You fellas have something to be very proud of.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Really nice set up Greg, First class all the way, Hope you guys have a great honey season to go with your new set-up.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Maybe it's the angle of the shot, but where is the 52 inch flat screen TV and stereo sound system??


----------



## Terry G (Feb 6, 2005)

How's it working? Are you able to extract 160 boxes per hour? by the way whats that hose going into your extractor for?


----------



## wdcrkapry205 (Feb 11, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful! It amazes me that anyone can produce enough honey to pay for a set up like that.I hope Cowan sends you a ham this Christmas.
Congratulations I know yall are proud of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow!!!


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

the hose going into the extractor shoots a little steam inside to help loosen the honey and clean the combs out all the way. it really helps in the fall when it gets cold. Alpha, who said anything about a 52 in TV? we are getting a projector hahaha.


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Very nice!!!! 10 times the shop we put up last year.


----------



## sebee (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, Im impressed. I'll second sqkcrk, how many colonies do you have to run to make a shop like that worth it?


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

When do you start the tours. I didn't see your holding tanker. Would love to see it up and running. Nice set up.


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

well it takes about 10,000 hives make it worth while


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

I am a thinking a road trip from Nebr. up to SD to have a look see.
As Brian said 10 times what we put up last year!!!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Sheet steel walls and ceiling? Is that like what I might have on the outside of my new building? I'm considering doing that to the room that I will be using for a packing room.

Is your framing steel posts and rafters too? Or is it a pole barn type building? I couldn't do a pole building where i wanted my Honey House because of the bed rock being so close to the surface.

Thanks for the answers. Really nice looking outfit.


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

yes the walls and ceiling are lined with white tin. the bottom 4 ft of the walls has that glass board stuff so it doesnt get dinged up like tin does. the construction of the building is a stick frame made of 2x6's, just like a house is. have a few bugs to work out yet but everything runs great so far.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mine is made of 2X6s too. only a much smaller floor plan. Glass board? Not familiar w/ that. Maybe my contractor is.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

wooohooo i'm on the right track...... I have an outlet on my wall just like yours:lookout:


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I think the glass board is FRP (fiberglass reinforced panels), used in commercial kitchens, bathrooms, inside of reefers, etc.


----------



## coopermaple (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome setup! Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## habutti (Apr 20, 2008)

What a beautiful set up; I wonder if my wife would let me get away with one eight of your setup...hmm it's something too hard to hide.
Beautiful never the less. Thanks for sharing


----------

